# What software would help you do your job better?



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I am a web developer looking for a new project to work on. As someone who owns a small painting business, is there any software that you would be willing to pay for that doesn't already exist?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Not really, no.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I thought this sight was for professional painting contractors


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> Not really, no.


Pretty much sums it up right there...


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

lead generating software. something like what service magic does. it would be nice to have your own instead of paying others.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Spam software :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Spam software :whistling2:


Anti-spam


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SoftwareGuy said:


> is there any software that you would be willing to pay for that doesn't already exist?


Why would I or we want to pay for software that doesn't exist? Hell why not just throw our money out the window since we would be getting the same in return. NOTHING.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Why would I or we want to pay for software that doesn't exist? Hell why not just throw our money out the window since we would be getting the same in return. NOTHING.


i think he's just looking for ideas. if there is a demand for a product or software he might be willing to invest his own time and money to fill this void. like any business we look for ways to satisfy the customer's needs.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Xmark said:


> i think he's just looking for ideas. if there is a demand for a product or software he might be willing to invest his own time and money to fill this void. like any business we look for ways to satisfy the customer's needs.


Yea that's the way I looked at it, Just wants to know if there is anything that could help us that's not already out there.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Btw SoftwareGuy- What's your language of choice? I'm a vb.net addict.

Pat


----------



## Amart (Jan 15, 2013)

Perhaps theres something that nobody has created yet but it naturally not very obvious otherwise someone would have created the software already right... :S So just asking "what do you want me to create" is a bit too straight forward...


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Xmark said:


> lead generating software. something like what service magic does. it would be nice to have your own instead of paying others.


Interesting. Could you give more detail in to how this would work?

I'm looking around the internet and it seems like people are not that happy with ServiceMagic/HomeAdvisor. Would it be possible to build a better business based on the same concept? Say, people post jobs and you pay money to contact them about the jobs instead of paying to get the leads sent to you? That way, if you ever get a "bad lead", it was due to your own action in paying to contact someone who didn't end up hiring you.


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Xmark said:


> i think he's just looking for ideas. if there is a demand for a product or software he might be willing to invest his own time and money to fill this void. like any business we look for ways to satisfy the customer's needs.


Correct! :thumbsup:



PatsPainting said:


> Btw SoftwareGuy- What's your language of choice? I'm a vb.net addict.
> 
> Pat


I work mainly with Python and Javascript.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

This forum is supposed to be for painting contractors.If you wanna take a software survey post on a software forum.Right?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> This forum is supposed to be for painting contractors.If you wanna take a software survey post on a software forum.Right?



relax.....


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry cdaniels, is there any way to move the thread?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

SoftwareGuy said:


> Correct! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I work mainly with Python and Javascript.


That's cool, I would really like to dive into Javascript. Have a few years under my belt fooling around with asm and micro controllers. Writing code to get free tv  gave that up awhile ago. For the last several years been having fun with vb.net.

Pat


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> relax.....


:thumbsup:....sorry ...I don't mean any disrespect to anyone but spammers really gripe me....don't know why.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

SoftwareGuy said:


> Hi guys, I am a web developer looking for a new project to work on. As someone who owns a small painting business, is there any software that you would be willing to pay for that doesn't already exist?


Flux capacitor?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> :thumbsup:....sorry ...I don't mean any disrespect to anyone but spammers really gripe me....don't know why.


I hear ya, and I'm the same way. I just don't think this guy is spamming. Just asking and looking for ideas for his next project.

Pat


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Software Guy,

I would like to see CRM, sales, and gant scheduler all integrated into one suite/application. A world class product cannot be done by one programmer.


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Seattlepainting said:


> Hey Software Guy,
> 
> I would like to see CRM, sales, and gant scheduler all integrated into one suite/application. A world class product cannot be done by one programmer.


Actually, it's easier to write really good software if there is only one person working on it, because then one person understands the entire application and there are less likely to be bugs where different parts interface with one another.

Additionally, software can be really good without being "world class"... whatever that means.

So, do you think you would prefer this application to be desktop-based or web-based? Do you think there's a market beyond just you? Can you give more details in to what you're looking for? How bad do you want this?

I still haven't heard anyone say what they thought of my HomeAdvisor killer idea...


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Seattlepainting said:


> Hey Software Guy,
> 
> I would like to see CRM, sales, and gant scheduler all integrated into one suite/application. A world class product cannot be done by one programmer.


I have been looking for that for a couple years, include quoting in it too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Software that will auto text the boss on Monday morning that I am sick :whistling2:


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Software Guy,


I disagree that one man can create world class software. Just my opinion after hiring database guys & intimately understanding the backend of what it takes to create a decent iPhone app.

This is what I use full versions and iPhone apps; for about 15 managers and suppliers. 

Smart sheets
Salesforce
37 signals suite

Please let me know what you have developed. I am not trying to be negative; I commented on this post hoping to learn or add value to this community of painting professionals; after your response with the one man can write great software; I am thinking you are just using this forum to get clients...and I am ok with that if you can show what you have to offer; many of the members of this community are very experienced with softwares we chatting about.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Seattlepainting said:


> Software Guy,
> 
> 
> This is what I use full versions and iPhone apps; for about 15 managers and suppliers.
> ...


Are they all linked together?


----------

